# Why are the other Mourning doves picking on one small one?



## 70keri (Jun 29, 2013)

I feed wild birds out of a feeder in my back yard. A couple days ago I noticed a young (not baby) mourning dove that didn't move whenever I got close. I left him alone thinking he was too young to fly or something because he didn't look hurt. Then yesterday I started to noticed a couple other morning doves picking on him. They would stand on his back, flap their wings, and peck at his head...he doesn't even try to retaliate! I put him in a box over night to keep him out of the bad weather and let him back out this morning. I noticed again throughout the day that the other mourning doves are attacking him again. Then tonight I looked out and saw a grackle standing on his back, he was also flapping and pecking. I put him back inside when the rain started again but I don't know what to do. He doesn't seem hurt at all and he's eating so I can't see how he'd be sick. Why isn't he trying to fly and why are the other birds standing on his back and pecking at him?

The internet has been no help so far...what's going on?

I should add that he appeared to be flying a few days ago. I can't be sure it was the same mourning dove but I'm about 75% sure it was.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep him inside the box with you and offer in a bowl seeds and another bowl water ( small bowl - don't want him to drown if he is sick)
From your story, something is wrong with him..i think you got a young mourning dove or a mature sick one. Young mourning doves are a bit darker and have more black spots. Usually grackle goes for the babies.

Can you gently check if he has any missing feathers, scratches or injuries. Could be that a cat attacked him ( if that's the case - he will urgently need antibiotics )

Allow some light in the box so he can see the seeds. You can put a grill on top of it.

Thank you for taking care of him. Do not release him anymore until he is better.


----------



## 70keri (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re : Dima*

Thank you for responding Dima. I have him inside now and I assume he's sleeping. I called a wildlife rehab center earlier tonight and left my number so hopefully they'll call back soon. I took a heron with a broken wing to them a couple years ago, so I know they're fantastic with birds. I would love to keep and care for the poor little thing but between my dogs and lack of time I'm ill-equipped. I'll definitely take your advice and make sure he's warm, clean, fed and as happy as possible until the rehab people call back. Thank you again for your help! 

Oh, also, I looked him over earlier when I brought him in. He only appears to have a little bit of yellow scabbing around the outer edges of his wings. I didn't see any scratches, missing feathers, or obvious injuries anywhere on him. We don't usually have cats around but I was afraid of the other birds hurting him. I just hope whatever is wrong with him isn't serious, he's been in my prayers since I found him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He could be sick. Keep him in and monitor how much he is eating and drinking. How much is he pooping? Do you have birdseed to give him?


----------



## 70keri (Jun 29, 2013)

*Bad News*

Unfortunately my little guy passed away this afternoon. He was eating and pooping normal this morning but then he just took a turn for the worse. I noticed a little bit of seeping and crusting on his belly and on the edges of his wings, so along with the way he was acting (not flying, allowing other birds to pick on him, etc.), I think he must've had an infection or something. It gives me a little peace to know that he passed quickly and he didn't seem to be in pain. Thank you both for your comments and recommendations...I wish I could've done more, but at least he isn't hurting anymore.

Thank you again


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for giving him the comfort in his last day.

I want you to know that animals and birds including mourning doves feel pain, but they cannot express it. We already knew that he was sick because was not acting normal.
It was too late to save his life though, but for the future, please inspect the bird ( as i asked) for any wounds or scratches and have available human antibiotic ( like Amoxicillin) and get back to us to give you the dosage amount. 

RIP little one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry he passed. Thanks for trying for him. Poor little guy.


----------

